# First Gurkha dies in Afghanistan



## MikeL (6 Nov 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_depth/7713014.stm



> First Gurkha dies in Afghanistan
> 
> 
> A British Army soldier killed by enemy fire in Afghanistan has been named by the Ministry of Defence as Rifleman Yubraj Rai.
> ...



RIP


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Nov 2008)

RIP Rfn Yubraj


----------



## fire_guy686 (6 Nov 2008)

Rest Easy Rifleman Yubraj.


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Nov 2008)

RIP 


Beav


----------



## geo (6 Nov 2008)

Rest in peace Rifleman Yubraj

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
we will remember them

CHIMO!


----------

